# new shop dandy mall



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

so has anyone been to the new marks and sparks
is it worth spending my time coming from heliopolis or not


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

My husband was there like two or three days ago at the opening and said it was good, but a little dear (I guess this goes for all the imported brands).

I really like Dandy Mall. I feel a little intimidated at City Stars, it is too big, but Dandy mall is perfect size and I am a fan of the shops it has. I hear an HM was due to open in NOvember, but my hsband dind't check it out. 

If you haven't been to Dandy yet, then yes, definitely it is worth the drive...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> My husband was there like two or three days ago at the opening and said it was good, but a little dear (I guess this goes for all the imported brands).
> 
> I really like Dandy Mall. I feel a little intimidated at City Stars, it is too big, but Dandy mall is perfect size and I am a fan of the shops it has. I hear an HM was due to open in NOvember, but my hsband dind't check it out.
> 
> If you haven't been to Dandy yet, then yes, definitely it is worth the drive...


next time i go to sharm will pass by
the problem is in the uk i hit the sales in marksys so im not paying more than 5 sterling for a bra etc 10 for -15 for clothes per una etc 
hm to big for there sizes


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes, I know what you mean. I bit like Zara back home, I pay like 5-10 euros for a cute top on the sales, here is like 300le for the same thing. 

I find HM clothes large too, but they have a nice collection for the kids. ALthough my daughter who is 5 wears the size 2-3 years old on HM. I am guessing the germans are giants?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

yes found the same in next the top was in sale in uk for 7 and here same top 400
and mango when it first opened my daughter bought a skirt and top 1000 le i nearly had a fit but the European prices were under neath and they were no more than 35 euro that was the original price so goodness knows the sale price no more than 10-15 euro
as there are 5 of us its cheaper to go to uk once a year and shop there though now that klm has dropped there luggage to 1 bag we have to be a bit more savvy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> yes found the same in next the top was in sale in uk for 7 and here same top 400
> and mango when it first opened my daughter bought a skirt and top 1000 le i nearly had a fit but the European prices were under neath and they were no more than 35 euro that was the original price so goodness knows the sale price no more than 10-15 euro
> as there are 5 of us its cheaper to go to uk once a year and shop there though now that klm has dropped there luggage to 1 bag we have to be a bit more savvy




You can pay KLM for an extra bag it works out about 330LE... but considering the savings made in clothes it is nothing


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You can pay KLM for an extra bag it works out about 330LE... but considering the savings made in clothes it is nothing


yes i did that couple of months ago but had to do it at airport on line was not available so did not get discount though the 10 kilo hand luggage adds up when theres 5 of us


----------

